# first work since joining Wood Barter



## Jay B. Turnin (Jan 20, 2020)

Thank you all for the support and encouragement since joining WB. I have to go visit my Aunt Honey in Philadelphia this coming weekend who was recently hospitalized so I made her this piece out of Honey Locust, hope she likes it.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 10 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 20, 2020)

Awesome work! She will love it. Good luck to your aunt, hope she heals soon.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 20, 2020)

I think she'll like it. Looking at that piece of wood you started with, I wouldn't have thought something that gorgeous could have come from it. Good job.............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Jay B. Turnin (Jan 20, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> I think she'll like it. Looking at that piece of wood you started with, I wouldn't have thought something that gorgeous could have come from it. Good job.............. Jerry (in Tucson)


its funny you say that because i only turned it because of its name. I probably never would have turned it just from looking at it but am sure glad that i did.

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 20, 2020)

She’ll love it,that’s a good looking piece.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TXMoon (Jan 20, 2020)

Beautiful!! Honey Locust is my favorite wood. That grain is amazing.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 20, 2020)

Very nice looking bowl. She will love it. The way the grain lays make it really pop.


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2020)

That's very cool, I'm sure she will be thrilled! Love the way the grain centers on it, awesome piece!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## djg (Jan 20, 2020)

Beautiful! I too love the grain of locus. Curious, though, how was the blank cut from the log?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Jan 20, 2020)

Nicely done! Love the shape and the shimmer!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jan 20, 2020)

djg said:


> Beautiful! I too love the grain of locus. Curious, though, how was the blank cut from the log?


That's a very good question because this looks nothing like any of the (three pieces) Honey Locust I've turned.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 20, 2020)

Good on you for such a thoughtful well turned bowl. She’ll love it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 20, 2020)

This bowl will surely cheer up your aunt! Hope she is doing well! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## djg (Jan 20, 2020)

TXMoon said:


> That's a very good question because this looks nothing like any of the (three pieces) Honey Locust I've turned.
> View attachment 177817



I agree about possibly not being HL, but more like Black Locust that I've seen. I'm not up on terminology so maybe HL and BL are one and the same. And you actually have the piece in hand, so I could be wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jan 20, 2020)

djg said:


> I agree about possibly not being HL, but more like Black Locust that I've seen. I'm not up on terminology so maybe HL and BL are one and the same. And you actually have the piece in hand, so I could be wrong.


I have some BL at home, I'll have to take a look at it.


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 20, 2020)

Black and Honey are different. Both are great species to work with. Chuck


----------



## trc65 (Jan 20, 2020)

Black locust is _Robinia pseudoacacia_ and honey locust is _Gleditsia triacanthos_. They are both in the Fabaceae (pea) family. 

From pictures I've seen on line and what I've cut locally, there seems to be a wide color variation in honey locust, while the black locust I've cut has a fairly uniform yellow color.

If you want a treat, shine a black light on your locust wood.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 20, 2020)

Nice turn!!
The ring pattern is suggestive of a cookie cut but that's NOT.
The way I get patterning like that is to orient the bowl blank so what would've been the outside of the tree is the "top" of the bowl.
Usually that part (bark side) becomes the bottom due to the shape of the blank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 21, 2020)

Outstanding! Love the orientation of the wood. That's a honey.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 21, 2020)

Reminds me of a "dizzy bowl" for some reason. Like that you used honey locust.


----------



## Patrude (Jan 21, 2020)

Great turning right there. Great use of the grain.


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 22, 2020)

Great Bowl. Put it on a lazy Susanne and slowly spin it while staring at the center. See how long you can stand upright!!


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 22, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Great Bowl. Put it on a lazy Susanne and slowly spin it while staring at the center. See how long you can stand upright!!


Or ends up being hypnotized.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jan 24, 2020)

That came out great!


----------

